# Sherwood bros. Newbrunswick PA stoneware canning jar



## tigue710 (Oct 3, 2011)

Just picked this up, any idea on rarity and value?  Has a lever bale stopper with amber glass lid.  Lid says only "pat. Applied for".  Thanks in advance


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 3, 2011)

*


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Joe!  Have you ever seen one?


----------



## coreya (Oct 4, 2011)

It's a # 2621 in the red book, "White stoneware jar with glass lid Weir style seal, Black glass lid : Pat. Apld For" Listed at 35-40 in RB 9. The fruit jar works indicates a patent # of 762,080 dated 6/7/1904
 Nice jar


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks coreya!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 6, 2011)

Tip of the lid to ya, Matt,


----------



## lexdigger (Oct 6, 2011)

I have the LID for this jar if anyone needs one. May be up on eBay next week.


----------



## lexdigger (Oct 6, 2011)

Whoops! I may have to take that back because after looking through some stoneware I found a white crock stamped SHERWOOD BROS POTTERY NEW BRUNSWICK PA! LOL Guess I had the lid and jar but didn't know they went together?


----------



## madman (Oct 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Tip of the lid to ya, Matt,


got the same jar nice


----------



## lexdigger (Oct 6, 2011)

Mine is paneled and also stamped PATENT APPLIED FOR BY LUTZ & SCHRAMM Co. on the back. Is this a common variation? I never would have known these went together if I hadn't seen it on here... thanks guys!


----------



## madman (Oct 6, 2011)

lex the paneled jar is not as common as the round


----------



## madman (Oct 6, 2011)

heres one i dug no mark, lid was intact


----------



## madman (Oct 6, 2011)

base


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice jars..


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sweet, quite a few variations out there... I picked this up at a thrift store for 5 bucks... Figured it was a good buy.  Honestly if I dug the two pieces 6 inches from eachother I woulda never bet they went together


----------

